# Like to get acquaintance with cultured friends



## FredYan2013a (May 26, 2013)

Hello, I’m Fred and 30 years old, just moved to HK several months ago, to manage a telecom company here. I live in North Point of the HK Island.

I’m wondering if there is some interesting friends nearby who would like to hang out sometimes, to explore this city together and have some fun. As for myself, I’m an athletic, humorous and caring person.

My mail is fredyan2004a at aliyun dot com. I’m not sure if anyone could see it, seems the website has some restrictions. Anyway, if you are also interested, just drop your line and have a further contact. Thank you and see you~


----------

